# Erie, PA Meetup Pics!!



## Wally (Dec 10, 2005)

Hello all,

We had a great time today at the Erie, PA meetup. Three photogs got together for a fun day of shooting, and some kickin' good Mexican food afterwards! I have 2 Gigs of pictures to sort out, and a few rolls of film to process, but I wanted to share these. Thanks to Dick and Sharon for joining me in the fun!






Dick and Sharon getting in on the action




The 3 of us with a self timer shot





If you missed this one, we will be doing another one in mid-late January. Be there or be square!


----------



## Chase (Dec 10, 2005)

Looks like a great time! Wish more of us could have made it!


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 10, 2005)

nice to see you  I'm glad you had a great time!


----------



## AIRIC (Dec 10, 2005)

Wish I was there although it looks cold. Looking forward to seeing more photos from the day.

Eric


----------



## df3photo (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey, I had a great time! Because of my use of film, it will take a bit befor I can post any photos here... I think have to take out a small loan to develop my film... heres afew snaps of some things we came across...




 It was abit chilly at first...




 some frozen milkweed...




 and eventhough I was holding the camera while taking this pic, I managed to look like Im about to sneeze in it... (Wally and me)


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 10, 2005)

nice to see you guys. love the hat Sharon! 

i'll sticky this you.


----------



## wls3 (Dec 10, 2005)

Like the frozen milkweed shot!

Bill


----------



## Wally (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks JonMikal,

A light house shot for you, from today


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 10, 2005)

excellent Wally! your conversion no doubt.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 11, 2005)

Ooops, there was another meet-up in this world!?!?!? Wow! Great. Love to see you all yourselves in the photos AND also your photos of a VERY (whoa! brrrrr!) *VERY* cold landscape. "A bit cold", ha! It looks as if I'd soon look like that milkweed if I had been there. 
Does Sharon come here under a different handle/nick?


----------



## df3photo (Dec 11, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Does Sharon come here under a different handle/nick?



Not yet... I worked with her, he also went to school for photography/art. Her PC had a bit of a melt down but as soon as its up again, I will get her here...


----------



## Gandalf (Dec 12, 2005)

That's awesome, my girlfriend goes to school in Erie so I'm down there a few times....maybe I'll plan a trip down the next time you guys have a meet!


----------



## df3photo (Dec 12, 2005)

We where talking about possibly doing another sometime this winter... Keep an eye open, I'm sure one of us will post another meet-up after the holidays sometime...


----------



## digicamlab (Jan 5, 2006)

It's pretty cool that your meeting up I certianly like the idea of Mexican


----------



## RBMKAlpha (Jan 6, 2006)

Great shots, the frozen milkweed one is awesome.


----------

